# Rawhide?



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

I have been giving my dogs rawhide(from US of course), do you all think it's okay for them? I don't give them much, just enough to satisfy their chewing needs. They have chewed every other toy I have given them apart in a day or two.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't like rawhide, I use dried trachea, bully sticks and tendons for chews. They cost more but they last a lot longer and are much healthier than rawhide.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

RAwhides can be dangerous for dogs, even from the US. Rawhide is basically the hide of animals shrunk and dried and very tough. When eaten, it can swell and cause a blockage. Also, the hair removal process involves bleach and lye. 

this site suggests putting a piece of rawhide in a glass of water to see how it swells. Since a dog cann't digest rawhide, you get an idea of what happens to it in the stomach. Mostly, they are lucky and it passes on through. Sometimes, they are not.

Danger Rawhide


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Yup, I agree with Tif and Xellil....no rawhides here...ever!

With all of the chemicals and processing that goes into making rawhides, and then the dyes, flavors, etc that they add....nope.

Bully Sticks, dried trachea and tendons and Himalayan Yak Chews are all staples in my house!!:thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

in a word...hell to the no.

they don't digest and they are, besides socks, are a huge reason for blockages.....

i stopped feeding rawhide when my friend's dog almost died from rawhide.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> in a word...hell to the no.
> 
> they don't digest and they are, besides socks, are a huge reason for blockages.....
> 
> i stopped feeding rawhide when my friend's dog almost died from rawhide.


I fed my dogs rawhides without thinking about it until a couple of years ago when our trainer spent about half an hour talking about nutrition at our orientation class. It was a real eye opener. Just stuff I never thought about before, like rawhides. I assumed if they sold them, they were ok to give to your dog.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Never...recommend bullysticks like everyone else has already suggested or for recreational chew/gnaw elk or deer antlers.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Never...recommend bullysticks like everyone else has already suggested or for recreational chew/gnaw elk or deer antlers.


Oh ya....I dont know why I forgot their antlers!!!DUH!!LOL

My next goal is to get them a moose rack(once we have moved!LOL) :thumb:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My dog broke a canine on a rawhide and my chi almost died trying to eat one (BOTH TIMES I DID NOT GIVE PERMISSION FOR MY DOGS TO HAVE THE TREAT )

Rawhides are not allowed in my dogs mouth.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

No rawhides here either. not worth the risk IMO.

They get rmb's four nights a week, what else do they need?!
Mine aren't huge chewers though and Lily would just get shitty with the other dogs if there were something as high value as a bully stick lying around. They have two Bumi's and two Huck balls lying around if they feel the urge to gnaw on something or play team tug or chase me, chase me. And yes they know which color belongs to whom.


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

I definitely do not give Monty rawhides! They are a blockage risk. Monty has a problem with his small intestine and we've already had to get a blockage removed from him. And it was only kibble! There is no way I would give him anything that would increase his risk for a blockage.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Where do you get bully sticks and tendons? They really did not like antlers. Can you give them these daily?


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick

I only give one a week but others may give more often.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ive bought them from many places, including my raw feeding co-op, and the link FrogDog put up there. 
I buy the tiny ones for a quick chew treat for my youngsters when I put them in their crates if Im not going to feed them....other wise they get them between 1-4 times per week.(depending on what I have in stock!:wink


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Really Abi...up to 4 times a week...always gave as a weekly treat at most twice a week. Lawd, I've got like 50...looks like I need to feed more often.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Really Abi...up to 4 times a week...always gave as a weekly treat at most twice a week. Lawd, I've got like 50...looks like I need to feed more often.


My dogs are spoiled!!LOL
But 4x per week only happens either when Daddy is studying and we need a nice quite house, or well I feel like it!!LOL :lol:

Rhett and Keeva get one of the "tiny dog" ones at least 4 times a week, as that is around how many times they get put into their crates for an extended amount of time without being fed in it(Rhett has become my toy monster...so sadly for him he doesnt get any toys in his crate any more!):wink:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I was feeling like I may deprive Yogi there for a minute and then was like...wait a minute...that little nugget gets a rib almost every day.

No need for a bully stick too.

Oh I am so guilty with feeding him one when I need to get some things done or just want ALONE time...no worries just happens sometimes with my needy child


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

frogdog said:


> I was feeling like I may deprive Yogi there for a minute and then was like...wait a minute...that little nugget gets a rib almost every day.
> 
> No need for a bully stick too.
> 
> Oh I am so guilty with feeding him one when I need to get some things done or just want ALONE time...no worries just happens sometimes with my needy child


HAHAHHA:lol:

Ya...I feel guilty that Mommi has to leave for 5-6 hours at a time....so they get something to gnaw on!:tongue:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

greyshadows said:


> I have been giving my dogs rawhide(from US of course), do you all think it's okay for them? I don't give them much, just enough to satisfy their chewing needs.  They have chewed every other toy I have given them apart in a day or two.


Once upon a time we used to give Zio rawhides, but there was an incident where he literally ate a huge one in a single sitting, and was throwing up all over. So no more rawhides.

Besides bully sticks & antlers, I would suggest nylabones for powerful chewers. They seem to be the ONLY ones that last at all with both our GSPs. 

Favourites include the large wishbone, the double action chew, and the muti-shape ring. They are good in that they break down to very tiny granules when chewed (smaller than a grain of rice)... no large pieces.

BTW, where is everyone getting their antlers from?

Bonne chance,


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I almost lost Tank to a piece of rawhide. I will never them rawhide again.
My furkids get bully sticks.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

greyshadows said:


> Where do you get bully sticks and tendons? They really did not like antlers. Can you give them these daily?


Petsmart has both bully sticks and tendons and trachea, just get the ones that aren't flavored. You can also order them online for much cheaper.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree with what everyone else has said. I've had people come to me first hand and tell me about the 600 dollar vet bill they just paid because of a rawhide blockage and it is nooot worth it! you can find bully sticks at most pet supply stores as well as antlers. the antlers are great for a chew, bully sticks tend to go down way faster


----------

